#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Marokkaanse dating site MosaicSingles.com

## Fushia

Ben je op zoek naar een serieuze date met als doel een huwelijk, kijk niet verder en meld je gratis aan op *www.MosaicSingles.com*

Wij onderscheiden ons van de doorsnee datingsites: WIJ ZIJN MULTICULTUREEL! - Gemaakt door multiculturele Nederlanders voor Multiculturele Nederlanders. Wij weten hoe het zit!

Wij pretenderen een serieuze datingsite te zijn waar de nadruk ligt op elkaar digitaal ontmoeten voor vriendschap of een relatie met als doel een *HUWELIJK*.

----------

